# April 2010 FE Exam results



## mkp (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi,

I took April 2010 FE exam. When resuls will be out?? Where shall I call to find results??

I have been eagerly waiting for results like many who took exam this april. It would be great, if someone could advise me how to findout results, that would be great.

Regards,

mkp.


----------



## audacious (Jun 2, 2010)

I just got email (5.00AM PST) from NCEES regarding results. I took exam in WA state.

Surprisingly I managed to pass!!!!


----------



## nxl3194 (Jun 2, 2010)

audacious said:


> I just got email (5.00AM PST) from NCEES regarding results. I took exam in WA state.Surprisingly I managed to pass!!!!


yeah! me too! I passed! I am so happy!


----------



## Camelia (Jun 2, 2010)

I am also from WA and I received email today. I passed. I graduated in Architecture and after 25 years of graduation I passed the exam in first time. If I can do it any of you can do it who graduated long back. I took general on second half.


----------



## mkp (Jun 2, 2010)

So does this mean only WA results are out???

I took in MA, didn't get any email yet.How would I know, when MA results will be out??? Does anybody knows Phone number/email/website to findout results??

regards,

mkp


----------



## kadanpoocha (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone from NY received result


----------



## mot14 (Jun 2, 2010)

typically we would see results in the 60-65 day range (the PE results are out (online) prior to the FE receiving mail notification) some of the state I think have email notification.....


----------



## NJeng (Jun 2, 2010)

kadanpoocha said:


> Anyone from NY received result


Referring to the spreadsheet they posted on this forum, we should be getting the result at the end of June.


----------



## kadanpoocha (Jun 2, 2010)

Where is that spread sheet, can you send me the link?


----------



## NJeng (Jun 2, 2010)

kadanpoocha said:


> Where is that spread sheet, can you send me the link?


Oops.....this is only for PE results, but it should give us a pretty good estimate.

PE_Results_by_State.xls


----------



## city (Jun 2, 2010)

nxl3194 said:


> audacious said:
> 
> 
> > I just got email (5.00AM PST) from NCEES regarding results. I took exam in WA state.Surprisingly I managed to pass!!!!
> ...


Congratulations to all those that passed. Please can you share your strategies.

Camelia, I am just like you, I graduated 16 years ago, please share your strategies. this will sure go a long way. Again congratulations to all those that passed.


----------



## Don (Jun 2, 2010)

anyone in texas recieved results?


----------



## NJeng (Jun 3, 2010)

I just called PCS and they told me it will take them 12-14 weeks after the exam date to distribute the results. This is so so so....frustrating. How come they can be so much slower than NCEES?


----------



## trulyours (Jun 3, 2010)

NJeng said:


> kadanpoocha said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone from NY received result
> ...


Though it's painful waiting, I'm kinda glad NY takes so long cuz I'm pretty sure I failed :i_cry:


----------



## Sherwyn (Jun 3, 2010)

Got email today for FL FE results. The Nemesis has been conquered! Now on to the PE!  No more differential calculus, no more probability and statistics, no more RLC circuits, no more matrices, no more biology, no more empirical and redox formulas. Now we're gonna have some fun.


----------



## city (Jun 3, 2010)

Sherwyn said:


> Got email today for FL FE results. The Nemesis has been conquered! Now on to the PE!  No more differential calculus, no more probability and statistics, no more RLC circuits, no more matrices, no more biology, no more empirical and redox formulas. Now we're gonna have some fun.


Congratulations!! How did you do it?


----------



## Camelia (Jun 3, 2010)

[Congratulations to all those that passed. Please can you share your strategies.

Camelia, I am just like you, I graduated 16 years ago, please share your strategies. this will sure go a long way. Again congratulations to all those that passed.


----------



## trchambe (Jun 3, 2010)

I am in Indiana and received my results today


----------



## singh (Jun 3, 2010)

trchambe said:


> I am in Indiana and received my results today



Anyone in CA got his/her results?


----------



## NJeng (Jun 3, 2010)

singh said:


> trchambe said:
> 
> 
> > I am in Indiana and received my results today
> ...


I heard CA is one of the few last states that get the result. I am from Jersey, and I think we are one of them


----------



## singh (Jun 3, 2010)

NJeng said:


> singh said:
> 
> 
> > trchambe said:
> ...


Do you know any tentative date for results for CA?


----------



## Sherwyn (Jun 3, 2010)

city said:


> Sherwyn said:
> 
> 
> > Got email today for FL FE results. The Nemesis has been conquered! Now on to the PE!  No more differential calculus, no more probability and statistics, no more RLC circuits, no more matrices, no more biology, no more empirical and redox formulas. Now we're gonna have some fun.
> ...


I attended a review class, but having been out of school for 13 years the class was more to find out what I needed to prepare for and to review anythng. I then attacked the FERM and worked almost all the problems over 6 months. I also worked most problems from the NCEES sample exam General. My advice would be to concentrate FE Reference manual for your discipline. Know the material related to the formulas in the FE reference manual. I saw questions on the exam with formulas in there that I didn't see anywhere else, not in the FERM nor in the NCEES Sample exam.


----------



## ICanSmellThePOWER! (Jun 4, 2010)

I think Texas is purposely taking its time they say everything is bigger here well it also seems everything is slower oking:


----------



## NJeng (Jun 4, 2010)

ICanSmellThePOWER! said:


> I think Texas is purposely taking its time they say everything is bigger here well it also seems everything is slower oking:


Jersey is so much smaller than Texas and yet we are not than much faster neither.


----------



## shaeer (Jun 7, 2010)

results just released in egypt

i'm so happy i pass the first try


----------



## NJeng (Jun 7, 2010)

shaeer said:


> results just released in egypti'm so happy i pass the first try


How can this be possible? Egypt received the result sooner than US states?


----------



## thom1020 (Jun 7, 2010)

Checked email after I got off work - I passed! (GA - email says my application for license as EIT was approved)! Can't believe it, I was certain I had bombed that exam on the second try, even though I had studied my butt off....


----------

